# My new mouse died



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

Last night my mouse timmy was acting sickly, Shaking, Slow walking, barely eating or drinking. The day before she had been fine... A little tired but never the less fine. when i went to feed them yesterday night both of my mice were being still and were quite cold, they still reacted to touch though. Timmy was stuck inbetween the cage and this small box. he was staying close to the cage wall and wllingly would go onto my and not move. Fiona was not eating and not moving so i took them down to the living space and they both slept and huddled into my jacket. You could tell timmy was sickly but more of a cold, no runny nose, no URI, nothing too bad except his shakeyness and lack of eating and going to the bathroom. fiona had gotten way better after a few drops of honey water and began her normal routine, timmy ot as much. she didnt/wouldnt suckle the honey water and even when she did, nothing improved. As the night grew,i had taken timm yout of the cage and settled for him to explore, i damped him with paper towels and had a heating pad. he ate some food and pooped. The poop wasnt a hard pellet but wasn't diarrhea either. She didn't pee though, he drank a bit and scurried back on to me. I had to go to bed, as for I am a student, so i put her in the cage with Fiona as for i wanted her comforted and maybes he'd feel better... heating pad on one side was placed under the cage...When i woke up this morning she was dead under the wheel. Fiona frantically pushing her round. did i do this to my poor baby... I haven't had her long at all about a week and fiona about 3-4 days...Timmy was very curios and loved climbing on me and sleeping on my hand, ect... What do you think happened if the signs of sickness were barely there...Im really upset...What did i do wrong?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

could they have been hypothermic?Is the cage close to a window and open to extreme temperatures?Are your gas appliances safe(co2)?Unusual for two to be suddenly afflicted.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As well as the above I'd check them for lice. First time I had it when I was new to mice I only spotted them after my two smallest went cold and inactive then dropped dead.


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

My room was cold, the heaters in there didnt work well. I tried to keep them warm though but at least with some ventilation


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it drafty? 
Any pics of where your keeping them.


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

ill try to take some pictures, the room is not drafty


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

It wont let me post my pictures. My other mouse fiona seems sick as well, i just bought a new mouse for her, as well as beding and food (kaytee brand) Ive given her some honey water, water, and food. Food she wont eat and water has to be placed on nose


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

Something is wrong with her bum, it looks you know clocked. The poop is all over her bumhole. This could be constipation but none the less she seems ill


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If you can't post pictures directly onto the site then are you able to upload them and then post a link?

Something like

http://postimage.org/

is a really easy free photo upload and then can post the link for it, I think people would need to be able to see a picture of the mouse to help more but is she looking fat/bloated? Is the poop and normal color? Are there any other signs of illness other than that and not eating (such as coat looking greasy, coughing, sneezing etc)?


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

She isnt pooping, she seems slightly bloated, shes a little cold, she is not sneezing, coughing, or a greasy coat http://postimg.org/gallery/33z3u704w/ those are the pictures


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

She also seems to be shaking quite alot which i know is a bad sign


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

Her legs are convulsing now, she jumped and fell to the ground nothing seems broken, shes almost to death it seems.she stopped moving as much


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

She's dead. Must have broken something internally.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm sorry


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry to hear she died, sometimes when the pass they go like that sadly.
From the wet fur around the bum id say some sort of digestive issue, either a disease or internal parasites.
did they both come from the same place? and did you get them at the same time?
it could be that had whatever was wrong with them before you got them if you had just got them, of it only one was new it could be it brought it in and infected the other.


----------



## BushyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

I got Fiona and the new one at the same place, but the first mouse that died is from an origin unknown. Probably the same place, as it was for a zoology class and i took it home for it was unwanted after the class


----------

